# Recoil



## jaird (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone give a comparison of the recoil difference betweena Beretta PX4 SD 45ACP and a 1911 45 ACP. Trying to decide on purchasing a PX4. 

Thanks


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

A standard, all steel, Government Model is about a half pound heavier. I would say it would be a "noticeable" difference, but pretty tame either way. The difference in recoil wouldn't deter me at all, but I'm perfectly happy shooting a G27 which is quite a bit more snappy than either.


----------



## jaird (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks. I have been trying to decide on buying the PX4 SD. I have held one but I have not shot one. Don't know anyone with one. Your response was helpful.


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

What recoil try a 454 Casull or 50AE now that's recoil.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If recoil is bothering you with a .45 ACP, you may need to work on your grip. With a correct combat grip, the .45 ACP is not unpleasant in a full or medium sized pistol, and is entirely manageable in a small one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously owned a 45 Cougar. That has the same rotating barrel system of the PX4. It is made of aluminum. It DID have less felt recoil than a 5" stainless Ed Brown 1911.

I also had a 40 cal PX4 in the past. Softest recoiling 40 cal handgun I have ever shot. I do believe it is possible that the 45 PX4 may recoil less than a 1911.


----------

